#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  5 Online Advertising Platforms You Can Use Instead of Google Ads

## Bhavya

These top five alternative advertising platforms to Google Ads can help diversify your business's digital marketing efforts across different platforms and supercharge your business marketing strategy. Take a look at those five ads platforms below.


1. Microsoft Ads
2. Quora Ads
3. Adobe Advertising Cloud
4. LinkedIn Ads
5. Quantcast

----------

